# Prayers for my Dad please



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am asking for prayers for my Dad. If you don't frequent the chat threads you probably don't know but he was diagnosed with prostate and bladder cancer in May. In June they told us it is incurable and gave him only months to live. He has been doing fairly well and still out puttering around the property and feeding animals, watering plants, even mowing the lawn. He has had good days and bad days and I know even on the good days he is in more pain than he lets on, he has been trying to be brave for us I think. Today he is laying in bed hurting and I can hear the pain in his voice. I haven't thought that he looked good all weekend. He is 83. Please pray for him to feel better and not be in so much pain, and please pray we have a little more time with him as himself and active. Also pray for the rest of us to be strong for him and for ourselves. 
Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Of course. Sending you all good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers from here as well.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way. I'm so sorry you're all going through that :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Consider it done!!! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Praying for you and your dad and family :hug:


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Prayers and positive energy to you and your dad


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Prayers for less pain and peace for all of you.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Prayers from here Leslie :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure will pray for you all. I will pray that he is as comfortable as he can be and you all feel the loving arms of the lord for comfort.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Everyone, it means a lot and apparently works Dad felt a lot better today. He was back out on the farm doing stuff.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to pray as well.


----------

